# Kaffeine



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Checked out Kaffeine on saturday, had a great cappuccino and Portuguese tart which was delicious.

It was very busy but has a good vibe.


----------



## jakebyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Their espresso is incredible. The flat whites are beautiful too! My top place to go for a coffee.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep, well known as a top destination. They're also opening a new café shortly, just around the corner I think.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Both look tidy... I think the cake is a Pastéis de Belém a.k.a. Custard tart!

I'd love to be able to do the latte art!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

New one is opening in just a few days.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Ditto ^^

Peter at kaffeine is a great gent and I highly regard this cafe. Traditional in thier ways (ie. not the type that measure TDS etc) but wonderful tasting coffee. Peter uses square mile red brick exclusively so its a sweet espresso


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Been there a couple of times when visiting the big smoke. Never fails to impress


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

It was pretty busy when I first went and initial impressions were that it was a lot smaller than I expected - being off of Oxford Street I suppose that's a given.

Though I will say I always find it somewhat uncomfortable to see 4-5 members of staff squeezing past each other and looking stressed,

the shop can't help being busy but as far as the coffee is concerned it was spot on despite this.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Its a stalwart for a reason. Last time I was there they'd swapped out their Synesso for some reason though and the spro was less sweet than usual.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

goodq said:


> Ditto ^^
> 
> Peter at kaffeine is a great gent and I highly regard this cafe. Traditional in thier ways (ie. not the type that measure TDS etc) but wonderful tasting coffee. Peter uses square mile red brick exclusively so its a sweet espresso


Sorry but this isn't true, they do measure TDS and although SqM is the main roaster there is a guest roaster every weekend, often one of the European ones.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Best coffee I've had in London so far. Mega awkward tables to eat from though. They could do with a bigger cafe!


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Sorry but this isn't true, they do measure TDS and although SqM is the main roaster there is a guest roaster every weekend, often one of the European ones.


I stand corrected. Just got off the phone with Ben from Kaffeine and talked around TDS and measrments they do. I guess I don't go there often enough!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I went in there on the day before rememberence Sunday last year, flat white & banana bread. Very good indeed.


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

I work in the city and it's one of them places i still haven't had time to go an visit.. it's definitely on the list..


----------

